# Woodturning Challenge



## epirnik (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Just dropping by to let everyone know that we've launched a new woodturning contest at Fine Woodworking titled "What Have You Turned Lately?"

We've got a little over four-dozen entries at the moment but are always looking for more!

Cheers,

-Ed Pirnik


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have nothing to compete with that stuff Ed, those are all nice looking. Thanks for the heads up, I am sure some of the members here would have some prize worthy work.


----------



## dominic16 (May 17, 2009)

Hey Ed WOW! I have nothing on them. Those guys are good... really good. Love the work. I wish I could turn like that. good luck and maybe next year.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Woodturning challenge*

All I can say is that is some AWESOME turnings,way above my skill level. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

